# New Site Administrator!



## Becky

I'm very excited to announce that leppardess will be our new admin. 

I don't know whether to say congratulations or thank you for doing it :nw


----------



## WineKitty

Becky said:


> I'm very excited to announce that leppardess will be our new admin.
> 
> I don't know whether to say congratulations or thank you for doing it :nw


Congrats Annie :boogie :nw :banana :banana :boogie :clap

But does this mean you are demoted Becky??? :b J/K :lol


----------



## Thunder

Thanks Annie. :sas


----------



## Becky

Penny said:


> But does this mean you are demoted Becky??? :b J/K :lol


 :lol


----------



## leppardess

Becky and Thunder, I'm honored :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Gerard

Congratulations leppardess!

:boogie


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Whoo! :boogie 

Ross


----------



## Noca

yay!


----------



## mserychic

Woo Annie!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Disintegrate

Congratulations Annie! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## OnyxHeart

Congrats :yes


----------



## Airick10

May God have mercy on our souls... :lol 

Congrats


----------



## PlayerOffGames

congrats :boogie


----------



## Halcyon

*Re: re: New Site Administrator!*

GRATS!!!!!!!

love reading your posts/replies


----------



## Dreamcatcher

Congrats Annie! :nw


----------



## Kelly

That's great! :banana


----------



## Atticus

:agree Congrats Annie :banana :banana


----------



## SilentProphet

Congrats lep!

Thunder was the old admin right? Now the board is overrun by womens though!


----------



## Becky

*Re: re: New Site Administrator!*



SilentProphet said:


> Congrats lep!
> 
> Thunder was the old admin right? Now the board is overrun by womens though!


yes, that's been our goal all along


----------



## SilentProphet

How come thunder didn't want to stay admin? Hope not cause of people like me complaining about digg! :sigh Too much going on?


----------



## leppardess

*Re: re: New Site Administrator!*



SilentProphet said:


> How come thunder didn't want to stay admin? Hope not cause of people like me complaining about digg! :sigh Too much going on?


SAS is growing and just running all that takes time. They needed someone to help keep an eye on things. That's all. Nothing's going to change.


----------



## TruSeeker777

yay Annie! Congrats! :banana


----------



## Null

Congratulations Annie!


----------



## leppardess

Thank you everyone :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Maslow

Way to go, Annie! :banana


----------



## David1976

Yeah Annie!


----------



## tomcoldaba

Congratulations!


----------



## Veggie1

Congratulations, Annie! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75

Congratulations, Leppardess! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Fragmntedsilence

*Re: re: New Site Administrator!*



SilentProphet said:


> Now the board is overrun by womens though!


 Sweet! Way to go leppardess!


----------



## UltraShy

I've personally talked to the Administrator by phone at least twice. I know people in high places. :lol


----------



## SilentProphet

Ultrashy should have been the new admin! I don't really know any of the mods on here, some in this topic i never even seen posting! they need to post more! I know millman though cause he steals birthday topics from me! Thats about it though.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Congratulations Annie. You're a gift to this site.


----------



## lyssado707

Congrats! And thanks so much!


----------



## Bon

Annie;-))))))))))))))) you def have the personality for this job, very diplomatic you never get personal!

I'm so glad I logged in here, or else I never would have known (guilt, guilt);-))))))))))


----------



## WineKitty

*Re: re: New Site Administrator!*



SilentProphet said:


> Ultrashy should have been the new admin! .


Nah....then he wouldnt be able to be the outspoken Libertarian Spanker we all know and love :lol :b


----------



## Anxiety75

I got the notice today. That's great! :sas :yes


----------



## Futures

Stupid question, but I'm dumb... How is an admin different from a mod?


----------



## Amocholes

More power! 

Actually Admins have full control over the board while Mods can only deal with users and posts.


----------

